# OTC (over the counter) products



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
I know the the traders on here do a sterling job keeping us supplied with this weeks "must have" but there are times when I need to just pop down to a local shop to pick up a bottle/can/box/packet of whatever.

In Aberdeen I've used :

Halfords - Meguiars consumer range
- Autoglym

Autosave - same as above

Checkpoint - same as above

Can you see a trend?

Anyone know of a place that sells something different?

Dave


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

Which are you finding cheaper for megs...
halfords or your local place (autosave) ??

Cheers


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Prices are exactly the same (did someone say price fixing!).
Autosave have a slightly larger range of Megs accessories (pads, towels etc).
Autosave are part of the Dingbro group but it's trade only at Dingbro where prices would be cheaper I'm sure, bugger!

Dave


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

you could always ask a few bodyshops what they do in emergencies !
Must be a few motor factors rather than shops that supply


----------



## oldlaw (Dec 31, 2005)

M40COO said:


> you could always ask a few bodyshops what they do in emergencies !
> Must be a few motor factors rather than shops that supply


Is your writing color coded.


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

oh yeah !

So..what have we got in Fife....
Dunfermline has Halfarts and Essport do a good range of meguiars....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Both Halfords and Autosave in Dundee for me, I prefer using Autosave as their selection of Megs consumer range products is better and they also have some of the megs polishing and finishing padsthat you can use on your PC... They have a massive Autoglym range too, but for anything else, I use the online traders here.


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

we've just started using dingbro in my work so think i'll be askin about that next week


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have a local motor factors then you should be able to pick up a selection 3M products.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm quite lucky really, autosave is literally about 10 metres away from where i work all day long and rich is only a 30 min drive away too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'm quite lucky really, autosave is literally about 10 metres away from where i work all day long and rich is only a 30 min drive away too


Not fair!! Actually, autosave is only five mins drive away from me, but Rich is much further!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

i get loads of dicsount too at autosave, did i forget to mention that??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Luckily, me dad used to work with someone in Autosave at Reekie a long time ago, we've had a few discounts in our time too! :thumb:


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

Where's the best place to buy Megs #80 and #83 guys?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

clean and shiney mate


----------

